# Hey I need a good Rib rub



## newarcher (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to do some ribs for the first time for my wife on Mother's day.

I need a good Rib rub....we lean towards the sweet memphis style ribs and sauces with molasses and brown sugar.  I like the real caramelized type rib finishes.

Can someone give me an idea of something great?

Thx


----------



## jarjarchef (May 10, 2013)

Here is the link to my pork rub......
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127046/jarjar-pork-rub-recipe

There is a link to my rib cook in there as well. I use the 3:2:1 method with Johnny Trigg's finishing of

Tiger sauce, honey (aguva syrup is what I use), parkay syrup and brown sugar


----------



## newarcher (May 10, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## fwismoker (May 10, 2013)

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
This has done me right and have no reason to change.


----------



## turnandburn (May 10, 2013)

I've used jar jars preference of tiger sauce and I found it to be way too dark for my liking..thats just me tho. not trying to discredit that..but im not a fan of dark colored meats...looks burnt. Just saying..as far as caramelized looks it's always  gunna involve some kind of sweet factor..sugar makes it happen.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2013)

Here is some info you may find useful...

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, mesquite, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Apple Juice or Foiling Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and Flavor/Tenderize it.
The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...If you want spicier increase Blk Pepper to 1T and add 1T Wht Pepper and 1T Mustard powder. The Foiling Juice, at the bottom, makes a Rib Glaze at the end. You can add 1/4C Ketchup, 2T Cider Vinegar and 2T Mustard to make a more traditional KC Style BBQ Sauce...

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style.

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

For Pulled Pork: Make a Double batch, Butter optional or do as I do...Use the Smoked Pork Fat from the drip pan...

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

De-fat the remaining Juice from the foil pack or pan and set aside.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan and add the de-fatted pan Juice and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crockpot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crockpot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. 

*If you enjoy a Sweet Molasses BBQ Sauce...I am confident you will like this one...JJ*

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Mild Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

[color= rgb(0, 0, 0)]  [/color]


----------



## fwismoker (May 10, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here is some info you may find useful...
> 
> A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
> The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, mesquite, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Apple Juice or Foiling Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and Flavor/Tenderize it.
> ...


JJ did you abandon this recipe or do you like this new one better?

JJ's Finishing Sauce

2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. Let rest, at room temp, 30 minutes for the flavors to meld together.


----------



## seenred (May 10, 2013)

The guys have given you several great rub recipes.  You mentioned you have a preference for Memphis style sweet rubs, so here's another you might like:

Memphis Magic Dust Rub Recipe

Ingredients

 3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar

 3/4 cup white sugar

 1/2 cup paprika

 1/4 cup Morton's kosher salt

 1/4 cup garlic powder

 2 tablespoons ground black pepper

 2 tablespoons ground ginger powder

 2 tablespoons onion powder

 2 teaspoons rosemary powder

Yield, makes about 3 cups.

Red


----------



## jarjarchef (May 11, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> I've used jar jars preference of tiger sauce and I found it to be way too dark for my liking..thats just me tho. not trying to discredit that..but im not a fan of dark colored meats...looks burnt. Just saying..as far as caramelized looks it's always  gunna involve some kind of sweet factor..sugar makes it happen.



The thing about Johnny Triggs recipe is 3 lof 4 ingredients are a sugar, so if not careful you can get them very dark. Make sure you know your smoker and where the hot spots are. I do not like my food to look like it was burnt either. Most of my pork rubs have a very high sugar content and I have never had very dark barks or ribs. I just keep an eye on the food and plan where it is placed to avoid hot spots.......


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> JJ did you abandon this recipe or do you like this new one better?
> 
> JJ's Finishing Sauce
> 
> ...


This JJ's Finishing Sauce was my second creation for Pulled Pork. The Foiling Juice/Finishing Sauce is fairly Sweet and is very good. The JJ's Finishing Sauce is a Tangy Sauce and was developed to offer a contrast for my KC Bubba Q Juice which is similar to Kansas City Molasses sauces. I alternate depending on who is eating. Both are great just opposite ends of the spectrum...JJ


----------



## motochief (May 28, 2013)

Great stuff in here!


----------

